# Biodegradable Clamshell Molds?



## DK2 (Jan 26, 2017)

I make beeswax tarts, completely natural, however I'll be opening up a botanical type shop in a few years and it's highly important I stick to all natural as much as possible. It wouldn't make sense to call something all natural if it's in unnatural packaging.. so I'm looking for biodegradable-earth friendly clamshell molds for my tarts. Does anyone know where I can find something... anything other than plastic. 


and hi I'm a little new here


----------



## leilaninoel (Jan 26, 2017)

Quick Google search pulls up various options for clear biodegradable containers.

I don't know anything about these particular companies, but here are a couple examples: 
http://worldcentric.org/biocompostables/clamshells/PLA-take-out-containers
http://letsgogreen.biz/pages/utensils/clamshell.html


----------



## DK2 (Jan 26, 2017)

I saw those and they're food containers. I need the ones shaped as wax tarts. Thank you though

See these https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01KVY19HW/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

It's this kind, but biodegradable


----------



## leilaninoel (Jan 26, 2017)

Brainstorming: 
Depending on the quantities you need, you may be able to ask a company that makes biodegradable plastic containers to manufacture a batch of wax tart containers using the same material, assuming it can withstand the temperatures of hot wax being poured into them. 

Forgive my ignorance, but could one make the wax tarts in a separate mold, and then package them in a single cavity clear plastic clamshell so they are still visible? Or does it require the clamshell be mold as well as packaging? Or cellophane is compostable - perhaps a cardboard mold or backing that you can then wrap in cellophane? 

If you are unable to find what you are looking for, at very least PVC (looks like what a clamshells are often made of) is recyclable. And if the molds are reusable, you could offer your customers the option to return the molds - like when you get milk in a glass bottle and it has a bottle deposit. 


I'm sure someone else with more experience will be able to offer better advice and information. I wish you luck with your endeavor!


----------



## DK2 (Jan 26, 2017)

I love the look of the wax tart clamshell molds. I think they are so very crisp and clean looking. 

Lei your ideas are wonderful! Thanks so much!!


----------

